

Ask HN: Can anyone connect us with a venue for 400 people tommorow in MV/PA - iamelgringo

Hackers and Founders is having scaling problems.  We've accidentally overbooked our Tech Talk event[1] tomorrow night at the Hacker Dojo, and we have over 100 people on the waiting list as well.<p>We could really use a venue in Palo Alto/Mountain View area that can accommodate around 400 people for a 2 1/2 hour event tomorrow night between 7 and 9:30pm.<p>We're checking in to space at Facebook.  I don't know people of influence at Google :D.  Hacker Dojo fits 150 comfortably.  Stanford hasn't been very excited.<p>Feel free to call me:
408-963-7366 or email me: jonathan@newsley.com<p>If you can help out, we will sing your praises and give you a pound of fair trade coffee that was hand roasted for my by Mennonite/Amish missionaries in Honduras 3 days ago when I was there.  It's a tasty cuppa Joe.<p>ref:
[1] http://www.hackersandfounders.com/calendar/14399920/
======
iamelgringo
And the coffee goes to...

Joel and Yesenia of Microsoft BizSpark.

The meetup is changing venues and will accomodate 350 people at the Microsoft
campus in Mountain View. I'll be updating the meetup page shortly.

BTW, BizSpark is also hosting SuperHappyDevHouse40 (the party for hackers,
thinkers and robots) this Saturday in Mountain View – more at:
<http://shdh.org/40>

Joel, Yesenia, I owe you big. Thank you so much.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Kudos to MS for a smart move. It would seem like you'd have tech companies
falling all over themselves for the chance to host such a group. The PR value
would be far higher than the marginal cost of using space that would probably
be sitting empty anyway.

~~~
iamelgringo
Joel is the BizSpark evangelist for the Bay Area. We had coffee a few weeks
ago, and I was thoroughly impressed before he saved my hiney today.

He's a great guy. Well worth taking the time to get to know. He'll be at the
Dev House this Saturday in MV.

------
jf
Working on it.

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks Joel. As I said, I owe you a big one.

------
catch23
Seems like it would be possible to have really big events outdoors somewhere
given the nice bay area weather. The great outdoors would easily be able to
accomodate a few hundred limited only by the power of your microphone sound
system.

~~~
iamelgringo
Great point. Our events and venues are pretty much booked for the rest of the
fall, but having H&F picnics seems like a crazy good idea.

